

Looking for a gud startup Java/JEE/Python/Android - panbhatt

Hi All,
 I am a java/jee developer, residing in NCR India &#38; having 4-5 yrs of experience (Enterprise java and mobile java) and looking for a new startup to join and doing something different. My Passion involves doing coding, learning new things, specially about technologies.
Looking out for some great answers from great readers.
write to me at panbhatt@gmail.com
======
panbhatt
hi

